# New Tank timeline



## ponzy

Ok so iv doen alot of research and asked around alot about set ups etc...
so far this is what i am going with for my 100 ltr/27 gls tall narrow tank.



0 days - add 80ltr RO water + 100W heater ( possibly another 50 w heater)
~10 days - add red sea salt + Powerhead (not sure on powerheads yet)
~12 days - test spg levels + alter water accordingly
~2 weeks - test spg again for consistency + lighting
~3 weeks - add LR (27lbs,12kg) and LS (40lbs,18kg)
~10 weeks - add CUC (cleaning shrimp  )
13-15 weeks - set up a quarantine tank for new entries...

any ideas on this and advice  im going slow so no rush woo!
*c/p*


----------



## snail

That sounds good to me, nice to see you planning and not in a hurry.


----------



## sivakv

I discovered such process. I have had an aquarium when i was a kid, no hassles, just get fish and drop it into the tank  

Eventhough i have not understood what should be the correct timelines, presume there is one. 

Again i am not sure if you do not have any plants etc, what will you do with just stagnant water in the tank ? I do not know.Perhaps experts can help us understand.

rgds
siva


----------



## trouble93

ponzy said:


> Ok so iv doen alot of research and asked around alot about set ups etc...
> so far this is what i am going with for my 100 ltr/27 gls tall narrow tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 0 days - add 80ltr RO water + 100W heater ( possibly another 50 w heater)
> ~10 days - add red sea salt + Powerhead (not sure on powerheads yet)
> ~12 days - test spg levels + alter water accordingly
> ~2 weeks - test spg again for consistency + lighting
> ~3 weeks - add LR (27lbs,12kg) and LS (40lbs,18kg)
> ~10 weeks - add CUC (cleaning shrimp  )
> 13-15 weeks - set up a quarantine tank for new entries...
> 
> any ideas on this and advice  im going slow so no rush woo!
> *c/p*


Just a question about your time line. Why so many days between adding salt to your water? Glad to see you want to take your time and there are many different ways to start a tank. One thing I want to point out about your time line is you will have water standing still to long. Another way to start your set up is(and keep in mind this is only a suggestion) mix your salt and water in some buckets bring it up to about 1.025 Then you can lay your sand out in the tank. This next step will more then likely take two people. Take a dinner plate and pour your water against it because if you pour it right in the tank it will cloud the water up more then you have to. Don't add all your water at once because adding your rock will push the water level up some. You want to push your rock down into the sand and build your rock work up from there. Then add the rest of your water. At this point you will need to add a power head. Now you can add a piece of table shrimp to kick start your cycle. Now is the time to count the weeks as they go by.


----------



## ponzy

i know it seems like a long timeline, but it is a realistic acclimatisation timeline so that nothing has the chance to get overwhelmed. as my first tank i want it to work, also it fits nicely with my purchasing due to getting PAID!!! ha



sivakv said:


> I discovered such process. I have had an aquarium when i was a kid, no hassles, just get fish and drop it into the tank
> 
> Eventhough i have not understood what should be the correct timelines, presume there is one.
> 
> Again i am not sure if you do not have any plants etc, what will you do with just stagnant water in the tank ? I do not know.Perhaps experts can help us understand.
> 
> rgds
> siva


with the pump in t water it won be stagnant because the live rock and sand act as filters.... so im starting a filtering system way before any fish go in....

only thing i have noticed is i dnt seem to have put my filter and protein skimmer on it :s any 1 got any ideas when this should happen?

*c/p*


----------



## snail

I would have added the salt and power head on the first day also but think your way is ok.


----------



## sivakv

if it is fresh water fish, do you still need salt ?


----------



## ponzy

sorry should have put that it was SW tank

planning on few sot coral and few small fish, nothing massive


----------



## trouble93

snail said:


> I would have added the salt and power head on the first day also but think your way is ok.


I agree there is nothing wrong with doing it this way.


----------



## trouble93

ponzy said:


> i know it seems like a long timeline, but it is a realistic acclimatisation timeline so that nothing has the chance to get overwhelmed. as my first tank i want it to work, also it fits nicely with my purchasing due to getting PAID!!! ha
> 
> 
> 
> with the pump in t water it won be stagnant because the live rock and sand act as filters.... so im starting a filtering system way before any fish go in....
> 
> only thing i have noticed is i dnt seem to have put my filter and protein skimmer on it :s any 1 got any ideas when this should happen?
> 
> *c/p*


This is something to keep in mind the very best way to do a salt water is doing what works for you!!! You are on the right track. Nothing good happens in this hobby over night so the more time you put in in the beginning the less hassles you will have down the road.


----------



## ponzy

its alot to do with makins rue i get everything right and dot make a noob mistake along the way.... this way if i do hopefully its correctable before its too late 

also it fits my pay as well 
spreading everything out makes it easier to afford comfortably... well as close to comfortable it can get


----------

